# Found some goodies on thr goat today!



## Rusty Shackleford (Jun 30, 2011)

When I bought my GTO on Mon. I knew it had an AEM brute force air intake, & Magnaflow cat back exhaust on it, but today I was lurking around the engine compartment & got a little surprise. Kooks headers!!!! Now those are the type of surprises I like. :cheers


----------

